# KBB Rabbitry lots of baby pics



## Tiffany (Apr 25, 2014)

Figured it would be fun since i love taking pics i can use this post to keep everyone updated with cute pics of my babies. So be warned lots of pics ahead lol.

I have waited 6 months or more for some of these litters being my rabbits decided they where on a winter vacation. Grr Anyway in the last month i got 3 mini rex litters 2 Holland lop litters and a lion head litter.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 25, 2014)

Aww, I love baby bunny pics! 

I hear you about the winter vacation! My ladies weren't cooperating either!


----------

